# MY NEW TOP SECRET R32 GTST RB25



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Can not post pics please see other thread.

Mick


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

images dont work mate

alex


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

m6beg said:


>


Try this...

Nice one Mick, is this Luffys old one?

Rgds
Nito


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Please*

try this link to see picsclick here 

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mick - are you trying to catch Tim up ? 

Congrates on your new purchase mate .. enjoy !


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cant belive craigs now flogged it afterall! FOOL! 

After all that time scanning the Option mags at work to find you them arch extentions too! lol...


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Luffy!! What have you done!!!................your a lucky man Mick!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Just wondered why you call it TOP SECRET???


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

coz its tuned by em.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Got any pictures of the rear qtr?    




Haribo said:


> coz its tuned by em.



Is that so?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Yep, this one REALLY is, we were offered it in Japan. 

Alex B


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

2k and something posts, i thought u'd be an active user lol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*yes*

I have got all the paperwork .......   


Mick


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

very nice car mate.

i think i will have to liberate those wheels from it


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Cool, how do you like it to drive Mick?

Ant.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Very*

Good thank's Ant    
I have turned the boost down to a bar    


Mick


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Just having read the other thread that has been closed, I will say this... ...WHO CARES what Mick does to his car and whether it's official top secret or not??? All he is doing is advertising them and quite honestly I doubt they would be upset - the car is awesome. The guy just loves top secret and I am SURE he would get an official top secret car if he could find one (apart from the GTST) I dont understand how you keyboard warriors can get so upset about it.... ...very sad if you ask me.

Ant.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

which thread is that then. Could do with a laugh


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Just having read the other thread that has been closed, I will say this... ...WHO CARES what Mick does to his car and whether it's official top secret or not??? All he is doing is advertising them and quite honestly I doubt they would be upset - the car is awesome. The guy just loves top secret and I am SURE he would get an official top secret car if he could find one (apart from the GTST) I dont understand how you keyboard warriors can get so upset about it.... ...very sad if you ask me.
> 
> Ant.



Thats near enough what i meant,but i kind of posted them wrong.

That car again looks nice,could do with some lower profiles tyres though.


----------

